# ecommerce tip: add amazon's "Universal Wish List" to your online t-shirt store



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just found out about this today, but I will be adding it to my online store very soon 

Back in August (I think), Amazon rolled out the ability for people to add ANY product sold ANYWHERE to their Amazon wishlist.

Since Amazon has been around for 10+ years and is one of the leaders in ecommerce, many people already have an Amazon wish list started (or have shopped at amazon).

You can create a "bookmarklet" type link that you can add to your ecommerce store's "add to cart" page that will allow the shopper to add your products to a wishlist at amazon.

Amazon.com - Wish List

That way, if someone is shopping for gifts for a person and they see that that person wants one of your t-shirts (even if it isn't sold through amazon), they will be able to click through to your site and buy the product for the gift recipient.

Seems like a great way to encourage gift sales for this holiday shopping season.

In most shopping carts, you will have to edit a template to get the wishlist to show up in the appropriate spot on your webpage.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just to test it out, I added it to the T-ShirtForums store so you can see how it might look.

Here's a screenshot (or you can click the screenshot to see it live and test it):


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here is some sample HTML code to add it to your sites. You'll need to save the amazon.gif file somewhere on your site and fix the img src link reflect the location on your server.

This code probably doesn't validate, but it works and should give you something to work off of 


```
[URL='javascript:(function()%7Bvar%20w=window,l=w.location,d=w.document,s=d.createElement('script'),e=encodeURIComponent,x='undefined',u='http://www.amazon.com/gp/wishlist/add';if(typeof%20s!='object')l.href=u+'?u='+e(l)+'&t='+e(d.title);function%20g()%7Bif(d.readyState&&d.readyState!='complete')%7BsetTimeout(g,200);%7Delse%7Bif(typeof%20AUWLBook==x)s.setAttribute('src',u+'.js?loc='+e(l)),d.body.appendChild(s);function%20f()%7B(typeof%20AUWLBook==x)?setTimeout(f,200):AUWLBook.showPopover();%7Df();%7D%7Dg();%7D())'][IMG alt="Add this product your Amazon.com Wishlist"]amazon.gif[/IMG][/URL]  [URL='javascript:(function()%7Bvar%20w=window,l=w.location,d=w.document,s=d.createElement('script'),e=encodeURIComponent,x='undefined',u='http://www.amazon.com/gp/wishlist/add';if(typeof%20s!='object')l.href=u+'?u='+e(l)+'&t='+e(d.title);function%20g()%7Bif(d.readyState&&d.readyState!='complete')%7BsetTimeout(g,200);%7Delse%7Bif(typeof%20AUWLBook==x)s.setAttribute('src',u+'.js?loc='+e(l)),d.body.appendChild(s);function%20f()%7B(typeof%20AUWLBook==x)?setTimeout(f,200):AUWLBook.showPopover();%7Df();%7D%7Dg();%7D())']Add to my Amazon Wishlist[/URL]
```


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, Rodney. Another cool find!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

That's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## spiralcat (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you sure? Is there any way to test and see if it is getting results? You have a nice clean store front page and cluttering it up with stuff like this might not be such a good idea, but I could easily be wrong.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

spiralcat said:


> Are you sure? Is there any way to test and see if it is getting results? You have a nice clean store front page and cluttering it up with stuff like this might not be such a good idea, but I could easily be wrong.


I'm sure there are ways to do "A/B split testing" with this if you were so inclined.

The way I look at it is:

- Amazon is a very popular shopping portal and many customers already have accounts there
- The customer never leaves your site when they click on the "add to wishlist link"
- If you were going to lose the sale because the person wasn't ready to buy yet, it can give their friends and family a chance to buy from you (and maybe spread the word about your cool t-shirt site once they find it)
- I've seen other links on ecommerce sites like "share this", "add this to digg", etc. To me, adding to an amazon wishlist makes more sense than those links, because it is directly ecommerce/buying related. Better chance to earn a sale.

I just wanted to share the information here so that others who wanted to try it out or test could have the info and an example of how it could work. 

I'm also curious to see if any sales can be generated from it. 

The big holiday shopping season is coming up quick and people are shopping for themselves and others. Might be a good time to test


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> - Amazon is a very popular shopping portal and many customers already have accounts there
> - The customer never leaves your site when they click on the "add to wishlist link"
> - If you were going to lose the sale because the person wasn't ready to buy yet, it can give their friends and family a chance to buy from you (and maybe spread the word about your cool t-shirt site once they find it)
> - I've seen other links on ecommerce sites like "share this", "add this to digg", etc. To me, adding to an amazon wishlist makes more sense than those links, because it is directly ecommerce/buying related. Better chance to earn a sale.


That's the way I see it, too. I added it earlier this week. If anybody wants instructions on how to add it to ZenCart, let me know.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

queerrep said:


> That's the way I see it, too. I added it earlier this week. If anybody wants instructions on how to add it to ZenCart, let me know.


That would be cool if you could post the instructions here. I like the way you have it implemented on your site


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

No problem. I should add that I didn't figure this out myself ... some smart fellow on the ZC forum helped me with it.

*ZenCart Instructions:*
To display the Amazon Universal Wish List (AUWL) button on all the product pages, you need to edit the file called "tpl_product_info_display.php". This is found here: /includes/templates/template_default/templates. Once you edit it you need to upload it to your custom template folder (if you are using a custom template). If you've already done some customization to this file it will be found here: /includes/templates/YOUR_TEMPLATE/templates with "YOUR_TEMPLATE" being the custom template you have created.

Find this line:

```
<!--eof free ship icon  -->
```
After it, insert the following:

```
<script id="AddToAUWLButton" language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript" src="http://www.amazon.com/gp/wishlist/bookmarklet/getbutton.js"> </script>

<span id="AUWLBkPrice" style="display:none"><?php echo $one_time . ((zen_has_product_attributes_values((int)$_GET['products_id']) and $flag_show_product_info_starting_at == 1) ? TEXT_BASE_PRICE : '') . zen_get_products_display_price((int)$_GET['products_id']); ?></span>
<span id="AUWLBkTitle" style="display:none"><?php echo $products_name; ?></span>
<span id="AUWLBkImage" style="display:none"><?php echo 'https://www.example.com/images/' . $products_image; ?></span>
```
Change example.com/images to your store URL and image folder location.

_Because my page was already customized I inserted the code after <!--eof Product description --> instead of <!--eof free ship icon --> so you can insert the code in different places depending on where you want the button to show up._


----------



## whatsinurbox (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi 
So I understand this correctly if I add this to my website it will show up on my website and if a customer clicks "add to my amazon wishlist" where does that show up? I'm assuming the customer has some sort of "wish list" @ Amazon and it would show up on that correct? If this button is added is does your website show up to other consumers of Amazon because that would be very cool. 

Thanks
MaryAnn 

ps/ This might be a dumb question but how do you guys put the tshirt profile up on this blog to identify you? I can't figure that out...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So I understand this correctly if I add this to my website it will show up on my website and if a customer clicks "add to my amazon wishlist" where does that show up? I'm assuming the customer has some sort of "wish list" @ Amazon and it would show up on that correct?


Yes, if the customer has a wishlist at amazon, then when they click the button on your site, it will be added to their amazon wishlist.

Then, when they share that wishlist with others (like with friends and family during shopping seasons, or if they post a link to their wishlist on their website), others will be able to see that the person wants your product and there will be a link to your site to buy it.

I think it only shows up if a person is viewing someone's wishlist with your product on it.



> ps/ This might be a dumb question but how do you guys put the tshirt profile up on this blog to identify you? I can't figure that out.


If you're talking about the profile on the forum here, please feel free to contact me directly by email (contact link is at the bottom of the page) or by private message (by clicking on my username) and I'll be happy to help you directly (so we can keep this thread on topic )


----------

